# Anyone kept thomasi dwarf cichlids?



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Anyone kept African Butterfly Cichlid thomasi cichlids?*

Bad news: My beloved german ram died last week  (had for abit over a year - the longest I was ever able to keep a GBR).

Good news: I get to shop for another fish! I was thinking about Thomasi african cichlid and was wondering if anyone experienced them - and if theyre suitable for community.

36 inch long tank with a single Kribensis and Bolivian (both peaceful non-breeding) residing at the bottom with lots of driftwood. And some tetras - single angelfish on top.


----------

